#ubuntu-l10n-es 2011-02-27
<chocolaate-maan> free http://uploadmirrors.com/download/FBAIGMFU/psyBNC2.3.1_3.rar
<chocolaate-maan> dude u want this http://uploadmirrors.com/download/0ASMJUI7/psyBNC2.3.1_1.rar
